# Hello, and what do you do?



## Gordon (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't visited RO much the last couple of years, but I would like to get back in touch, and ask a question...

What sort of job do you have? 

I've created a poll for the general stuff, but if you want to elaborate in post form here, that would be even better.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2012)

I prepare electronic applications for new pharmaceuticals to world wide health authorities (FDA, EMEA etc).


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 24, 2012)

I am a veterinary technician/assistant during the summer and holidays. I am also a student in the fall and spring planning on going to Vet School in the next year or so


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 24, 2012)

Medical secretary for the last twelve years. Inspection work in an electronics company for fifteen years prior to that  And if part time jobs that help pay for your hobby count then I also worked at horse farms cleaning stalls, feeding horses, and teaching riding lessons for many years


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 24, 2012)

oooopps! double post....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 24, 2012)

I am an internal audit manager for a very large bank.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 24, 2012)

I work in an office for a Heating Oil Company. 

K


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got hired at a doggie daycare/dog grooming salon. I also help a local family take care of their pets and clean house! You didn't include animal related jobs in your poll!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm a 3rd year Zoology student, and I am now also a Trainee Dog Groomer 

Jen


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im a stay at home mom


----------



## Gordon (Jan 26, 2012)

LaylaLop wrote:


> You didn't include animal related jobs in your poll!



Gosh, you are right! I don't know how I overlooked that. I was just brainstorming different jobs quickly, and for some reason I didn't think of vets, etc.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a 4th year Animal Science student at Cornell in upstate New York hopefully going on to vet school next year. I also work part time doing some copy editing on the newest edition of the Handbook of Bird Biology that the Lab of Ornithology puts out to accompany their home study course.


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 27, 2012)

I do billing/ receptionist in the dental field. specifically endodontics ( root canals)


----------



## Yield (Jan 28, 2012)

i am going to college for photography C: i'd love to be a wildlife photographer.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 28, 2012)

Publication assistant at a company that publishes scientific journals.

(But when I grow up I want to be Boss of the World. :biggrin2


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 30, 2012)

Grad student...and crappy food service job to put myself through grad school.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a 2 yr in Communication Media Arts-PHotography which I use as a side job photographing weddings and special occasions, but my full time job that pays the bills is Nestle USA, hot pockets division. I make hot pockets- seriously not that glamorous but pays decent so I cna keep my rabbit and horse-habits, and my photography up.


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 31, 2012)

My main job is in Retail, my other job is an editor for my Mum's company.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 1, 2012)

i am a stay at home mom too...
but i also cook, so i am a chef
and clean, so i am a maid
and a bunch more...

i dont get paid much though


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

I am a full time student (psych major) and a full-time nanny for 2 little girls. As well as a full-time wife and doggie and bun momma


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a dog & cat groomer .


----------



## Nats (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm a receptionist for an FBO at the airport, which is basically a gas station attendant for airplanes. Plus, a wife and mom. (another full-time job, if you ask me)


----------

